# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Печатка (выемка) для выпечки церковной просфоры

## Luisa P

Печатка для церковного хлеба - просфоры, с двух сторон, дерево.
Привезена из США (украинская диаспора). 40 грн, Таирова, 093-0222794
Могу выслать Новой почтой (оплата на карту Приватбанка).

----------


## Luisa P

ап

----------


## Luisa P

30 грн

----------


## Street View

Интересно зачем она кому то нада?Подарите и не жалейте,мой Вам совет.Во-первых,дерево потрескало,а это постоянно выковыривать тесто.Во-вторых купить пластмассу за 20-30 грн.,которая отлично отмывается от теста,и долговечной будет+практичней в 10раз, да и если найдётся любитель дерева и диаспоры,то наверняка закажет новую у резчика.)Могу дать координаты резчика тоже на Таирова.

----------

